# Short stepping....



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I was a mile in the swamp with a climber on my back. Slipping around with my "cat like" skills..lol and got tangled up in a vine and fell like the clumsy old man I am.Lets just say that knees are made for bending one way.Took me almost 3 hours to get out. I left the climber on the ground and left about 8 pigs rooting in the first slew I went by.I kinda think I`m tuff so I did`nt go to the doctor mainly cause I`m tight and can buy a lot of arrows for the price of a doctors visit.Big mistake...after 4 hours at the ER last night they decided I had torn a muscle with a name I can`t spell from my knee to my ankle and another from my knee to my butt.Takes me 5 minutes to get to the bathroom from the couch.

  The climbing stand is on the dirt at the end of the Y at horse creek throwed in a blow down. Its a give away. If you can find it you can have it.I`m done with`m. I`ll use very light loc ons and a wood pecker drill or hunt from the dirt from now on.I`ll have two more for sale cheap at horsecreek as well.
 I did`nt fall from the stand but toting that heavy sonofagun did`nt help my balance at all.
 I`m claiming all the handicap areas at horsecreek for the rest of the season..lol. Ya`ll be careful out there.When your laying in the mud in pain a mile from the truck it`ll make you think how quick bad things can happen when you think your feeling purty strong.RC


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Robert.  Wishing you a fast recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2010)

From one who is hobbled down too, I hate it for you, and wish you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Robert, sounds like a serious injury. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bowana (Oct 2, 2010)

The pigs are gonna be happy about this cause they get to live a little longer... LOL! Hope you get well soon!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang RC. Hope it heals ok. Mike


----------



## pine nut (Oct 2, 2010)

didn't sound like fun RC.  Hope you heal faster than you think is possible.  Do you have to have any surgery?  My son-in-law who is a Dr. himself ripped his bicep loose in his right arm working on his boat dock.  Had surgery yesterday.  He is a sore pup but plans to be back at work Monday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang brother!  I pray you recover quickly.  

I'm about like you, but carrying another 50#!  I've been lucky.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 2, 2010)

RC, glad you made it out.  I have torn 2 muscles in the past several years, it is painful and takes a very long time to heal.  
Keep taking your meds, prop it up, ice it or whatever the docs tell you...
You will be ready to hunt soon IF you take it easy.  But they will likely take a year to recover all the way.  You'll also feel the bad weather.

Oh yeah, they may not look bad now, but wait a week, your heel and ankle will turn a nice shade of purple and blue.  Even though the muscle tear is higher, the blood will pool low.  I tore my calf.
Dan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 2, 2010)

hope it heals quickly for ya rc!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 2, 2010)

Us older gentlemen got to know when to downshift and take the hills more slowly.  I hope your recovery is a quick one.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 2, 2010)

Well RC that's no good! How long did the doc say you will be out of commision?
Hope to heal real soon!


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 2, 2010)

RC, wow  glad ya got out of the swamp o.k, but i hate this for ya, wishing you a quick recovery bud !


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 2, 2010)

RC....You will be in our thoughts and prayer's ..Glad you made it out safely! 
It only takes one step to find yourself in a pickle in these river swamps....


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2010)

You're gonna have to fight me for the handicap spots at the end of the month.    

Glad you made it out safe. That's the very reason I haven't embarked on a mission to purchase a climber. I'm clumbsy enough without another 20+ pounds on my back. 

Those torn muscles take a while to heal. If need be, I volunteer to push you around at Horse Creek this month if we can find a wheelchair with super swampers.  

In exchange for showing me all the good spots of course.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang RC, I hate to hear about this and Hope for the speediest of recoveries for you. 

Follow the DR.'s orders and heal up good. the last thing you need is a Bum leg trying to walk around the Swamps.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang RC, Glad you're OK!  It seems our disabled list is growing lately!

I hope you heal well, I'm sure you Nic and I need to start our own campfire on here


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2010)

Hope ya get well soon and hope you still come and visit during the hunt later this month!


----------



## fishbait (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang sorry to hear that Robert. Just glad you made out okay and not still there waiting on help. Take it easy and let them muscles heal.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 2, 2010)

I hate to hear that RC. Just glad you were able to get yourself out of there. I have a feeling you'll find a way to sit in a ground blind or somethin' soon.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 2, 2010)

Hope you have a quick recovery, I enjoy reading about your hunts


----------



## DePhil (Oct 2, 2010)

I know a guy who stepped in a pine stump hole and fell forward-broke his tibia-about a mile from his truck (climber on his back when he stepped in the hole).  His buddy said he passed out 3 times on the way out.  6 weeks before he can put weight on his leg.  6 months before he's off crutches.


----------



## devolve (Oct 2, 2010)

heres hope on a fast recovery bud.


----------



## Tarboo hunter (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry to hear about this rc.wishing you a quick and full recovery.we all learn from your experiences,even the bad ones.get well soon and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 2, 2010)

Dadgum Carter!! man I sure hate to hear that! and I know bro. we gettin older and just don't wanna admit it.... I'll be prayin for some recovery bro. you go easy on that leg until it's good again though ok .


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2010)

Dang RC, I hope you heal quick.

I tell you what RC, if you will take me to your honey holes I will push you around in the wheel chair and then you can hunt also and want even have to walk. LOL

For real though hope everything get better.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad you made it out of the woods OK but am sorry to hear of your mishap. My prayer is that you will experience a fast and full recovery.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 3, 2010)

get well soon. I looking forward to another couple hundred stories


----------



## BGBH (Oct 3, 2010)

Hate hearing that Robert...you'll be back at it in no time...take it easy & get healed up....


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 3, 2010)

Hope ya, get well soon.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 3, 2010)

Try to do what the Dr. told you to.  I've been  the lead in this story too many times already.Gives you a chance to catch up on your Bible study.  Praying for you.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 3, 2010)

Dang Chase that's what i was gonna say!  Hope you heal fAST!!


----------



## ButchMo. (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear Robert. Hope you get over it ASAP.


----------



## SOS (Oct 3, 2010)

As a man with a recent knee replacement....I can honestly say, "I feel your pain!"


----------



## Al33 (Oct 3, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Try to do what the Dr. told you to.  I've been  the lead in this story too many times already.Gives you a chance to catch up on your Bible study.  Praying for you.



Amen to that!

Praying you have a speedy recovery RC while giving thanks you were able to get yourself out. 

I'm sure any one of the folks attending the HC hunt will be glad to get that stand for you without any reward.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident RC. I hope you recover quickly. Maybe this clumsy old man needs to take a clue from your misfortune and stop hunting by himself. I always carry a cell phone with me, but what if.......

Dave


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dang man sorry bout your injury hope it heals fast for ya..... It it hard walkin them woods with a bum leg man I shatterd my left tibia 3 months ago and I been huntin but I gotta take it slow. just dont push it and you'll be OK.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 3, 2010)

Hope you scab over real soon RC. I've been limping around on a bad knee all weekend, and managed to step out of the truck into a little gully, and fall flat on my face, last night while going to unlock a cable. Bad weekend all around.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2010)

How you doin" Robert?  I hope you are feeling better than I think you are!  Give us an up date.  That sounded like a really bad injury, actually either one would be a bad injury but both?  And having to walk out.  You might be getting older but you aren't OLD and you are tough too. 
Bill


----------



## robert carter (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the Prayers folks. Like I told the young Lady at the ER..."I feel really good except my leg hurts". It has stopped throbing and the swelling has actually went down a bit. I can get my bedroom slippers on now.I can bend it some and walk with very short steps.I had my Son build a blind for me on the creek crossing behind my house I kill at least one deer on every year in a stand.He told me he would track and skin a deer for me if I shot one so I may go in a few days if I keep getting better. He can drive me within75 yards in the jeep and put me out.
   I thank the Good Lord that my look at reality was not as harsh as some I`ve heard of.Funny thing was I knew I was in a big rush and got tangled and fell because of it. I can still hear my Grandpa telling me nearly 40 years ago when we were squirrel hunting and I was crossing a fence...."take your time son". Words I`ll be paying closer attention too.RC


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to read this rc. Praying that your healing continues!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 4, 2010)

Robert, I'm real glad you're doing better.It's no fun being injured during huntin season.I know you'll take this lesson to heart and be a better hunter for it.If that's possible.LOL You need to get back out there soon cause I sorta live through guys like you that hunt like I wish I could.Heal up quick please sir!


----------



## walter morris (Oct 4, 2010)

Robert, take it easy and don’t push yourself too fast.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 4, 2010)

Man, I hate to hear this RC. I am very thankful you were
to get back to the truck. Injury to the wheels are serious.
I will say a prayer for your recovery brother.

It gives reason to be prepared, even just 1/2 mile or so into the woods. I am not talking a full scale kit, but extra water, space blanket, a breakfast bar and pack of crackers, a loud whistle and fire starter. Maybe add some Ibuprofen, ace bandage, super glue and moleskin.
Just enough to make the stay a little more comfortable
if you have to wait for help, or to lay up a few hours until
you can get yourself out. Plus something to stop bad bleeding, stabilize a sprain or break 
and ward off some of the pain.

A sprained or broken ankle, twisted knee, twisted back,
seem like small mishaps until you have to navigate a good bit of terrain.


----------



## BOFF (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Dang RC!!!

Sorry to read of the injury, as it is something which takes time to heal. Glad you got out though.

I gotta agree with the others in doing what the Dr says, and, just like your Grandpa told you, "take your time son" especially in the healing process.

Nothing like feeling well, and then re injuring the same thing, and having to spend more time to get better. Unfortunately, re injuries don't always get better.

Praying for a speedy, and complete recovery for you.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Man, I hate to hear this RC. I am very thankful you were
> to get back to the truck. Injury to the wheels are serious.
> I will say a prayer for your recovery brother.
> 
> ...



Thems good words of advice there!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dang, I sure hate to hear that. 
Glad you are feeling a bit better. Don't push it RC. What would your grandfather say to you now? Maybe to "lay low" till things heal?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 6, 2010)

rc, sorry to read about your mishap. hope you heal up real soon.


----------



## phila64 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that RC . I hope you feeling better soon.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your injury RC. Take the time to heal properly and read the good book again.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 7, 2010)

How is your leg coming along Robert?


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 7, 2010)

hate to hear it. hope you get better quick


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2010)

I went today to a specialist. Its gonna be worse than I thought. They got a cast/boot on it .I get an MRI tomorrow to see what the real deal is.Hes hoping just a tear in the "meaty" part and not a torn tendon.Me too. My leg from the knee down is purple and even though I did`nt hurt my ankle its swollen and purple as well.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh My Goodness Robert. I just hate to read of your fall!! Coming from someone who has had many a fight with a briar patch myself....that hurts! And the further damage to the muscles/tendons in your leg is down right wrong!!! You are right, and the younger ones on here should Listen and be Attentive to their elders........one day, they to shall find that they aren't Superman. Bones and muscles and nerves and our bodies begin to slow down and wear out at some point. I don't care who you are!!! Just don't give up or give in!!!! Hope you have a speedy and complete recovery from this, and for certain you are well enough for HC!!!!!!!
Keep your spirits up and think positive!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 7, 2010)

robert carter said:


> They got a cast/boot on it .I get an MRI tomorrow to see what the real deal is.



Now how the heck do they expect you to climb a tree with a cast on yer foot?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2010)

I`ve been thinking about ground hunting full time for several years now. This may be my "push" in that direction. Heck of a lots easier to set up.One thing for sure is I don`t "bounce" as good as I use to.RC


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 7, 2010)

man that sucks. maybe the mri will have some better news.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 8, 2010)

If it will help i've got a extra mountain bike i can bring ya.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 8, 2010)

Dennis said:


> If it will help i've got a extra mountain bike i can bring ya.



Might need to put a set of mud grips on it first.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 8, 2010)

RC, hang in there.  I told you the ankle would turn!
Best thing you can do is do what the docs say and take it easy.  As hard as it is.
You won't starve!
there is always something to hunt, keep that in mind.
Dan


----------

